# Nopal Cactus: To eat or not to eat



## Maxbleib (Nov 21, 2014)

Greetings!

I was preparing a salad and some nopal cactus fell on to the ground. My 8month GSD pup picked it up and ate it. He apparently wanted more. The nopal cactus has healing properties for humans, but can a german shepherd pup digest it for benefits? Is it toxic for dogs? If any one has good sources, please forward. Your experience with this is also appreciated. 

Also, any feedback on Aloe Vera, whether it is toxic for dogs, etc?

Thanks much and glad to finally join the forum.

Respectfully,
Bill


----------



## VanLee (Sep 6, 2014)

Maxbleib said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I was preparing a salad and some nopal cactus fell on to the ground. My 8month GSD pup picked it up and ate it. He apparently wanted more. The nopal cactus has healing properties for humans, but can a german shepherd pup digest it for benefits? Is it toxic for dogs? If any one has good sources, please forward. Your experience with this is also appreciated.
> 
> ...


Plant material has to be cooked to be of any measurable value unless you used it for fiber. Not sure whether cactus is good for a dog to eat or not. Many vegetables, like cruciferous vegetables, should not be given in large amounts.

Aloe vera is not toxic and actually is quite good for dogs. The food I use has Aloe Vera Gel in it. Aloe is one of the few herbal remedies with real science behind the claims.

If you wanna give some Aloe Vera Gel for digestive upset, buy the gel in the bottle at a health food store.


----------



## Maxbleib (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks much for your feedback. Will definitely research more on the nopal cactus.
Cheers!


----------



## reevsn (Dec 17, 2020)

Maxbleib said:


> Thanks much for your feedback. Will definitely research more on the nopal cactus.
> Cheers!


what did your research find?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

6 year old thread


----------

